# How do you determine what boot stiffness you need



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't know how to answer you...boots should fi ight and be comfortable...then iot depends on your riding style.
I got the Burton Driver -x, very stiff boots, they help you sustaining your ankle, and transferring your movement to the board more effectively...


----------

